# Lizards > Chameleons >  Stuck shed in eye

## emilys_exotics

I've had my female veiled chameleon for almost 2 years now and a few months ago i noticed a bump on her eye. I read that it was dehydration so i increased misting and never paid too much attention to it. It's still there so I've been researching and asking around and found out it is stuck shed in the turret. 
Any tips on how to remove it would be very helpful(:

----------

